# Another L-39 crash



## evangilder (Feb 28, 2006)

It seems there have been a number of L-39s crashing lately. Sad.



> Two Dead Following Plane Crash
> 
> POSTED: 11:17 pm PST February 26, 2006
> UPDATED: 11:19 am PST February 27, 2006
> ...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 28, 2006)

Doug knew Skip - The inital story is they were out doing some "air-to-air." Very sad....


----------



## elmilitaro (Mar 8, 2006)

R.I.P.


----------

